
Can software engineering be meaningful work? - itamarst
https://codewithoutrules.com/2019/04/12/meaningful-programming-work/
======
JohnFen
Generally, I have always found software engineering to be meaningful work. If
I didn't find meaning in it, I'd do something else.

Of course, not all software engineering positions are meaningful, but I tend
to avoid the ones that that lack meaning for me.

